# Me-TV coming to Duluth



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

WDIO/10.2 (Duluth) and WIRT/13.2 (Hibbing) will switch from RTV to Me-TV at 5 a.m. Nov. 28. Here is our official announcement:

http://www.wdio.com/article/stories/S2362298.shtml?cat=10335


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

We LOVE Me-TV! It's a huge upgrade from RTV, which we used to like a lot until they changed their program lineup.


----------

